# Anyone have names for rooms in a church?



## SeverinR (Aug 28, 2013)

I need names for the different rooms of a church.
Anyone know a website?

I found a website with rooms of a castle:

Rooms in a Medieval Castle

I will be in the buttery, please ensure the butler does not disturb me.


----------



## Nihal (Aug 28, 2013)

Do these links help?

TimeRef - Medieval and Middle Ages History Timelines - Episodes of Medieval History
Church architecture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ankari (Aug 28, 2013)

Those are useful links. Thanks!


----------



## SeverinR (Aug 28, 2013)

Yes, they helped alot. thanks


----------



## Spider (Aug 28, 2013)

I posted a medieval weapons and armor link a while back. This link, from the same site, has information about the rooms in a castle, as well as a lot of other useful information.

Castles Life


----------



## SeverinR (Sep 4, 2013)

I like the real pictures showing the actual rooms.


----------

